# Building a pc inside of an xbox 360 case and need help finding stuff!



## Jheckman1986

I just joined up and i first wanted to introduce myself, i am a big computer geek from Fort Wayne Indiana, i go to college at ivy tech in the computer information technology course. 26 years old.


I have the casing to an Xbox 360 I want to turn into a computer, can anyone help me?

Without helping me too much so you are doing it for me so to speak but i am stuck...

I have picked out the motherboard which is a Gigabyte GA-M68MT-S2 and can be bought at ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/150812705464?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

And i am looking at the power supply but which one would you recommend for a small confined space.

Keep in mind this is not a Gaming Rig aside from a game of diablo or solitaire. I am doing this to advance my skills and nothing more!

I have a laptop dvd drive on my shelf that is sata format so i am good there, i also plan on buying a used hdd from ebay that is also from a laptop!

I am also doing this to have another test computer for experiments and stuff....

I would be able to figure out all of this myself if it was a normal sized case and i didn't have to use micro atx format but i have never worked with this kind of hardware before. I have a full atx system so no experience on my end.

Please keep any comments to yourself that may suggest i am wasting my time or it's stupid, i don't care and you just make yourself look really stupid when you do that.


----------



## Fuzzoe

can you do this? seems extremely small. o.o
never the less, an interesting idea!


----------



## byteninja2

That would require heavy modding of the case, and to my knowledge, it has never even had a tutorial, Im not sure if its ever been done. So no, probably not going to happen.


----------



## Jheckman1986

Actually i saw a webpage where one was made but it does not have a tutorial because the site it was hosted on is gone so i came here to get help finding components!!

http://hacknmod.com/hack/ressurect-a-dead-xbox-360-into-a-pc/


----------



## jonnyp11

You need an ITX mobo and a psu like this if you wver want it in there

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151090

this truly is a pointless concept, you'l be spending hours trying to fit everything in, then drilling the holes to mount the mobo and psu and all.

You do understand that nothing on the planet is built to the same form factor as an xbox right? they are completely proprietary and built from the ground up to fit inside the xbox's case. there is not any air-flow, which is the reason for the red rings of death, because it overheats so easilly. You're going to spend the money and there's a good chance you'll end up with a pile of trash. I'm not saying it's a terrible idea or not a cool project, just a very impractical one that will be very labor intensive and very time consuming in order to get it right.


----------



## Jheckman1986

jonnyp11, thanks for the help with the power supply...

I understand most people would see this as a waste of time or difficult to do but i want to become an exceptional computer geek.
Also i didn't mention i can mod outside the case such as to add fans and stuff so it does not need to fit all inside the case so to speak. I just want most of the hardware inside so it looks cool!

"EDIT" Not to mention neater over all if i don't have to make room inside the case for fans and such plus i plan on reusing the xbox360 fan!!!


----------



## byteninja2

Airflow will be a huge problem. Also, most things wont fit in it, and I doubt even an itx mobo will fit, if you want some fun project to do, put a 360 in a pc case, you will still have to drill holes.


----------



## Jheckman1986

*check again people!!!! I know it can be done!!!*



Jheckman1986 said:


> Actually i saw a webpage where one was made but it does not have a tutorial because the site it was hosted on is gone so i came here to get help finding components!!
> 
> http://hacknmod.com/hack/ressurect-a-dead-xbox-360-into-a-pc/



Check again, this website shows pictures of the mobo and other stuff neatly inside the xbox360.


----------



## claptonman

You'll need a custom hole for the mobo USB and such, and then you need the rails for the graphic cards.


----------



## Jheckman1986

The mobo i have picked out has on board video so i don't need a video card


----------



## BurningSkyline

This has been multiple times. You'll need an ITX motherboard for sure, and if I were you I'd keep the external hard drive (it uses sata, you just need a couple Torx bits). The most difficult part is probably going to be getting a GPU in there. That IGP wouldn't be able to run games well.

What kind of system do you want? AMD like that motherboard? Or Intel?


----------



## claptonman

Jheckman1986 said:


> The mobo i have picked out has on board video so i don't need a video card



Good luck playing any games with onboard video. Look into the FM1 and AMD APUs for playing any sort of current games.


----------



## Jheckman1986

*Thanks!*



BurningSkyline said:


> This has been multiple times. You'll need an ITX motherboard for sure, and if I were you I'd keep the external hard drive (it uses sata, you just need a couple Torx bits). The most difficult part is probably going to be getting a GPU in there. That IGP wouldn't be able to run games well.
> 
> What kind of system do you want? AMD like that motherboard? Or Intel?



I basically want a system for running tests and as a centerpiece for my geek altar so to speak... Kidding...

I just want a basic system with a good amount of ram, i would nto want to play games on it but i have played the first diablo game quite well on an integrate dmobo setup. Can you direct me to a decent and low cost itx mobo


----------



## Fuzzoe

On a side note, I personally think using an original xbox (if you go through with this) would be wicked! As a custom, small size computer, i think it has a much more aesthetically appealing look. Also it might give for a little more room than the 360.


----------



## Jheckman1986

Fuzzoe said:


> On a side note, I personally think using an original xbox (if you go through with this) would be wicked! As a custom, small size computer, i think it has a much more aesthetically appealing look. Also it might give for a little more room than the 360.



I would love to do that but i don't have one and i intend for this to be as cheap as possible. I already have an xbox360 case here since i took it apart and stripped it for components and stuff. 

I managed to find an itx mobo i like and a processor i like which brings my total cost to 149.99 if i buy through new egg which i won't because i want to shop around...


----------



## jonnyp11

Jheckman1986 said:


> I would love to do that but i don't have one and i intend for this to be as cheap as possible. I already have an xbox360 case here since i took it apart and stripped it for components and stuff.
> 
> I managed to find an itx mobo i like and a processor i like which brings my total cost to 149.99 if i buy through new egg which i won't because i want to shop around...



I know you want to stay cheap, but if you wait a few months and save some, you could get an AMD Trinity APU, which is the next gen version of the Llano APU, which has a decent processor with an entry level graphics card all on the cpu die. It will be difficult to find any used for a while, but they are lower end parts and will be fairly cheap compared to most new parts(150 or so for the best cpu most likely, but decent dual cores should be like 70/80 + 80/90 for a decent mobo). Although they won't have ITX'x out for a while i'd guess so that is a draw back.


----------



## Jheckman1986

jonnyp11 said:


> I know you want to stay cheap, but if you wait a few months and save some, you could get an AMD Trinity APU, which is the next gen version of the Llano APU, which has a decent processor with an entry level graphics card all on the cpu die. It will be difficult to find any used for a while, but they are lower end parts and will be fairly cheap compared to most new parts(150 or so for the best cpu most likely, but decent dual cores should be like 70/80 + 80/90 for a decent mobo). Although they won't have ITX'x out for a while i'd guess so that is a draw back.




Actually the price is now 275 - 300 and i have the ram cards.

The price includes the mobo, dvd drive from a laptop, hdd from a laptop, cpu, power supply and the xbox 360 case which i already have. I also have a monitor, keyboard and mouse so once i get the parts i am all set as far as i can tell!

The hdd   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seagate-20G...Internal_Hard_Disk_Drives&hash=item1c1f63ae62

THe dvd drive   http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-TX2-AD-7...C_Drives_Storage_Internal&hash=item564a48b7f8


the mobo    http://www.amazon.com/Foxconn-H61S-...UTF8&coliid=I1U3BZVM63COGO&colid=N3VOY2F1ZZZL


The Power Supply     http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...na&AID=10521304&PID=4169961&SID=11m7oe4q2rkj1



The cpu     http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Celeron...UTF8&coliid=I15977XMS3P7A9&colid=N3VOY2F1ZZZL


Plus the rest of the cost is for random odds and ends i need for other projects!!!


----------



## Jheckman1986

I will make an update when i get all the parts but in the meantime if anyone has any suggestions feel free!


----------



## Fuzzoe

Dude, randomly came across this:
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=647724

Looks Sweeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Jheckman1986

Fuzzoe said:


> Dude, randomly came across this:
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=647724
> 
> Looks Sweeeeeeeeeeeet.



It does look good but a few things i dislike about it.

I hate the massive psu sticking out of the back, to me that is a spell of disaster waiting to be cast.

Secondly, The innards use serial cables which destroy any good airflow.

The design i am going for will take several hours of case modding but it will be worth it immensely!!!


----------



## Fuzzoe

OK, i was just linking it in case it would help you with your' idea any. Did you read about the pico PSU? wasn't able to look into it but they seem pretty small. 

Also i've started planning for an original xbox mod, you inspired me xD.


EDIT: here's a link to a review of the PicoPsu:
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article601-page1.html


----------



## Jheckman1986

Fuzzoe said:


> OK, i was just linking it in case it would help you with your' idea any. Did you read about the pico PSU? wasn't able to look into it but they seem pretty small.
> 
> Also i've started planning for an original xbox mod, you inspired me xD.
> 
> 
> EDIT: here's a link to a review of the PicoPsu:
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article601-page1.html



:good:

I love the power supply but i need a bigger wattage one and the other power connectors(I forgot the name they are called)

Also i appreciate the link, it was mostly sad to look at but it did give me some ideas  such as putting a temp checker on the outside and also a guide on what not to do when building a pc inside an xbox 360!


Plus the link you showed me is for atx systems primarily and i need itx!!!

But like i said earlier i found everything i need to build the system, i just need money!!!!

I am goign to need a drill and a rotary tool, harbor freight has both. 

The case is permanently stained so i am getting some black plastic paint in a spray can to fix that, maybe get an xbox sticker to put ont he side, probably a decal, probably custom!


----------



## Jheckman1986

Jheckman1986 said:


> :good:
> 
> I love the power supply but i need a bigger wattage one and the other power connectors(I forgot the name they are called)
> 
> Also i appreciate the link, it was mostly sad to look at but it did give me some ideas  such as putting a temp checker on the outside and also a guide on what not to do when building a pc inside an xbox 360!
> 
> 
> Plus the link you showed me is for atx systems primarily and i need itx!!!
> 
> But like i said earlier i found everything i need to build the system, i just need money!!!!
> 
> I am goign to need a drill and a rotary tool, harbor freight has both.
> 
> The case is permanently stained so i am getting some black plastic paint in a spray can to fix that, maybe get an xbox sticker to put ont he side, probably a decal, probably custom!




A better idea





http://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/403/Sexy-Girl


----------



## Jheckman1986

Then again for 25 bucks i will just go with 4.99 spray paint!!!


----------



## Jheckman1986

http://www.videogame-skins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5&products_id=2274

A better alternative and it's removable!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzoe

A custom decal would be pretty cool! Also, don't you wish SSD's weren't so expensive? xD  It'd be great to throw a decent sized one in your' build and a HUGE space saver too. 

I'm thinking with the space I'd have with the original Xbox, i could go a little bigger and grab a micro atx mobo over the mini itx. I believe the dimensions on an original Xbox are 320 × 100 × 260 mm (12.5 × 4 × 10.5 in), or so the research I've done shows. Maybe cut out the insignia on the circle up top and find a way to put a fan in up there for some airflow to.

Oh, and is it possible to use a laptop hard drive with a setup like this? Not as smart in this as you seem to be. O.O


----------



## Fuzzoe

Jheckman1986 said:


> http://www.videogame-skins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5&products_id=2274
> 
> A better alternative and it's removable!!!!!




Something like that would look sick! save you the expensive custom paintjob!


----------



## Jheckman1986

Fuzzoe said:


> A custom decal would be pretty cool! Also, don't you wish SSD's weren't so expensive? xD  It'd be great to throw a decent sized one in your' build and a HUGE space saver too.
> 
> I'm thinking with the space I'd have with the original Xbox, i could go a little bigger and grab a micro atx mobo over the mini itx. I believe the dimensions on an original Xbox are 320 × 100 × 260 mm (12.5 × 4 × 10.5 in), or so the research I've done shows. Maybe cut out the insignia on the circle up top and find a way to put a fan in up there for some airflow to.
> 
> Oh, and is it possible to use a laptop hard drive with a setup like this? Not as smart in this as you seem to be. O.O




Well i am using a Laptop Hdd so space is extremely minimal with it installed, also i am very smart about using it because they have the same hookup a regular sata drive has. I checked dude!!!

Basically i am going to have to fit everything inside this


----------



## Jheckman1986

Jheckman1986 said:


> Well i am using a Laptop Hdd so space is extremely minimal with it installed, also i am very smart about using it because they have the same hookup a regular sata drive has. I checked dude!!!
> 
> Basically i am going to have to fit everything inside this



Also i recommend washing out the metal parts before even beginning and givign them a day or two to dry out, i did that with the pic above and it is bone dry now, the dust and dirt is gone too!!!


----------



## Jheckman1986

NVM, i found the ultimate decal for my rig!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Transforme-...t=Video_Games_Accessories&hash=item25708bb8b5


And it's dirt cheap too boot!!!!

"Edit" ALso this would be cool too, i have the full size poster!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sexy-Girls-...t=Video_Games_Accessories&hash=item4cfe5a7602


----------



## Fuzzoe

dude....that looks awesome. heck yes to transformers lol! and that is indeed a very small amount of room.
 What are you going to do about the disc drive? i looked at a slim cd/dvd drive and it was 99$ o.o........that's crazy.


----------



## Fuzzoe

Also i've had some crazy ideas on the xbox i want to do. I've just been jotting them down in a document on google drive lol.

thing im wondering is, are there any companys that manufacture the(idk what to call them) metal pieces that hold the hardware? like what the motherboard should sit on, and what would hold the hard drive and power supply into place?

I ask because im not sure if the original xbox has the accomidations for installing a new motherboard. I know i'm going to have to drill some screwholes, but im just worried about getting it all snug and set up right.


----------



## Jheckman1986

Fuzzoe said:


> dude....that looks awesome. heck yes to transformers lol! and that is indeed a very small amount of room.
> What are you going to do about the disc drive? i looked at a slim cd/dvd drive and it was 99$ o.o........that's crazy.



I prefer spending a bit more to avoid broken or junk.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/370613467128?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Fuzzoe

That seems pretty legit, i guess i need to shop around more instead of going straight to newegg everytime. o.o


----------



## Jheckman1986

Fuzzoe said:


> Also i've had some crazy ideas on the xbox i want to do. I've just been jotting them down in a document on google drive lol.
> 
> thing im wondering is, are there any companys that manufacture the(idk what to call them) metal pieces that hold the hardware? like what the motherboard should sit on, and what would hold the hard drive and power supply into place?
> 
> 
> 
> I ask because im not sure if the original xbox has the accomidations for installing a new motherboard. I know i'm going to have to drill some screwholes, but im just worried about getting it all snug and set up right.



You could check but i think we are going to need to get a drill, a rotary tool with metal cutting blades and some sheet steel to do it ourselves. i plan on doing it that way... A motherboard needs what's known as a spacer, without it you will have shorts and damaged hardware... Basically an insta-brick.

A spacer is like a small metal screw with a female end on one end and male ont he other, it adds space.

Just take your time dude, it is going to take a few days since this is our first time doing this kind of thing (Mainly me).


----------



## Fuzzoe

Unfortunately i wont be able to start until about mid June (after i get caught up on everything lol). Had no idea about the spacer though, thanks for letting me know.

I guess it wouldn't be too hard to fabricate our own trays and stuff, but just in case i looked around and found this: http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g43/Case_Parts-OEM.html

May not have everything we need, but it has a good many things to take a look at!


----------



## Jheckman1986

Fuzzoe said:


> Unfortunately i wont be able to start until about mid June (after i get caught up on everything lol). Had no idea about the spacer though, thanks for letting me know.
> 
> I guess it wouldn't be too hard to fabricate our own trays and stuff, but just in case i looked around and found this: http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g43/Case_Parts-OEM.html
> 
> May not have everything we need, but it has a good many things to take a look at!



I would rather fabricate everything myself that way i am the quality control expert and not some guy in china, So i intend on makign as much from scratch as possible. I am even making case fans from random fans i have around, soldering station to the rescue!! But now i gotta get to bed before i pass out!!!


----------



## Fuzzoe

Jheckman1986 said:


> I would rather fabricate everything myself that way i am the quality control expert and not some guy in china, So i intend on makign as much from scratch as possible. I am even making case fans from random fans i have around, soldering station to the rescue!! But now i gotta get to bed before i pass out!!!



dude, i wanna see you work on this soon!


----------



## Jheckman1986

Sadly i won't be able to actually order the parts until the beginning of next month but i have all of the planning down.


----------



## Fuzzoe

ok, cant wait to see it happen, ill post pics of my build that i'm gonna do before my xbox mod when i start if you wanna check it out


----------



## Jheckman1986

Fuzzoe said:


> ok, cant wait to see it happen, ill post pics of my build that i'm gonna do before my xbox mod when i start if you wanna check it out



I definitely am, we should keep each other posted. I figure the system will take me about 8 hours to build and prep, this includes installing the os and actually modding the case!!


----------



## Fuzzoe

sounds like a solid plan. I'll check back here every now and then!


----------



## Fuzzoe

http://www.xbox-scene.com/

here ya go buddy, in case any of this helps you out.


----------



## Jheckman1986

So i may have hit somewhat of a snag in my project so i will be shelving it until i have more funding for it, i have concluded the cost of doing this to be higher than i thought and the amount of modding needed would be far too high for my specific abilities. I have decided instead to work on another computer that need a serious upgrade!

So if you want i am willing to mail off the case to you so you can try it out, free of charge except you gotta pay the shipping which will be flat rate!!!


----------



## Jheckman1986

I have also determined that cooling would be a critical issue without major modification or using an Xbox original casing which i don't have!!


----------

